# What's Happening in the Uintas?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mrs Goob and I were up on the Mirror Lake Highway today picking up litter. Worst traffic I have seen since someone caught a golden trout in Echo Lake and posted it on the UWN.


What's going on?

Someone catch another golden in Echo?

Free Mountain Dew on Bald Mountain Pass?

Skinny dippers in Trial Lake?

Mushrooms finally popping?

Smith family reunion?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

They all heard that the world famous GOOB was going to be there. :_O=:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It's all those humans from Salt Lake and Ev_i_ngston goob. They're trying to escape the heat. That and the report about the goldens in Echo...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Tour of Utahardville bike race..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> They all heard that the world famous GOOB was going to be there. :_O=:


Well yeah, I'd like ta have a nickel for everytime I heard that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Tour of Utahardville bike race..


No, looks like the race was last weekend. It's gonna take us awhile to pick up their litter.

The traffic is an endless stream of campers and trailers with 4-wheelers.

The Evanston WalMart Campgrounds, Utah Section, has been full all week.

There was a Utah guy at the gas station this morning filling up his truck with diesel, and then his generator and four ATVs with regular gas. After breakfast we noticed he was still parked by the same 3 pumps filling his boat with mixed gas. 

Ya know, pulling double trailers is kinda handy till ya have to back the rig out of the Evanston Front Street Maverick gas station. :roll:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > Tour of Utahardville bike race..
> ...


Its this week...ends tomorrow...was through Kamas/PC/Little Cottonwood today.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > gdog said:
> ...


Crap. I wonder where all the bicyclist trash came from?

When will these...these...uh...outdoor enthusiasts go on the Mirror Lake Highway section of the race?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > gdog said:
> ...


Wrong race. That one doesn't use the Mirror Lake Highway. There was a big race that was on the Mirror Lake Highway on July 28th.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I heard there was some meteor shower... and a Smith family reunion. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Combination of things Goob. Scout camps had their last week. Last weekend before most of the schools get going. And week before the archery opener, which means guys are "staking their claim" on camp spots.


----------

